# Aspiring writer of some sort.



## sloonzz (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello, fellow writers.

I'm an aspiring writer of some sort. I don't really know what to focus on as I've been all over the place with nothing to show for it. So finally, I've decided to join a group so that I could read other works and at the same time let others read mine.
I haven't actually finished any of the ideas I've put forward in my mind, this is kind of why I'm here, so I could actually get some work done.
Take note that I don't have any experience joining any writing club or workshop or any of the sort, although I've won 2nd place in my school for a co-written short story I've written with a friend, but other than that, absolutely zero. Also, English isn't my native tongue so forgive me for my narrow vocabulary and possibly some grammatical blunders here and there.

That's all there is to it so I really look forward to embracing writing and this community. 
Thanks.

EDIT: I'm actually working on a sci-fi project so I'll probably put it up soon. Feel free to read and critique.


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2014)

:hi:Welcome to the forums.

If you are unsure which areas of writing suit you best have a look around and read up on the different genres available. If you find something that strikes you as especially attractive it might be a good place to apply your effort. Good luck.


----------



## InstituteMan (Sep 11, 2014)

Welcome, sloonzz! It sounds to me like you have the right plan. Writing and then sharing your work for critiques is the single best way to improve your writing, at least in my dogmatic opinion. Also, for me at least, the key to learning how to finish things has been starting small, with very short stories that I can complete quickly. By focusing on brief pieces to begin with, I have been able to learn a lot of the mechanics of writing and develop the habit of finishing what I start. You may find that your mileage varies, but that approach is what has worked for me.

Welcome to the Forums, and I look forward to reading some of your science fiction!


----------



## Nickleby (Sep 11, 2014)

Most writers seem to gravitate towards the genres they like to read. If you like lots of genres, though, you wind up with things like Alien Ninja Romance Fantasy. Sooner or later you'll have an idea that you'll want to develop all the way.

Welcome to Writing Forums. Contact a staff member if you have questions or concerns.


----------



## Miles-Kirk (Sep 11, 2014)

Welcome!

Maybe try writing some flash fiction and short stories to improve, then tackle the big novel once you have that niche idea you can take all the way. This forum has already helped me improve, and I have only been her around a few weeks. It's great. 

I Look forward to reading your work.


----------



## sloonzz (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone.


InstituteMan said:


> Welcome, sloonzz! It sounds to me like you have the right plan. Writing and then sharing your work for critiques is the single best way to improve your writing, at least in my dogmatic opinion. Also, for me at least, the key to learning how to finish things has been starting small, with very short stories that I can complete quickly. By focusing on brief pieces to begin with, I have been able to learn a lot of the mechanics of writing and develop the habit of finishing what I start. You may find that your mileage varies, but that approach is what has worked for me.
> 
> Welcome to the Forums, and I look forward to reading some of your science fiction!


You're absolutely right, I've written two short stories of science fiction myself but I actually haven't received any critiques from it yet so it would be really good to hear what you guys have for me. I also write lyrics and music although I would say I'm better in the musical department than the lyrical. 
I might put up one of my short stories after I'm able to post.


----------



## Miles-Kirk (Sep 12, 2014)

sloonzz said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone.
> 
> You're absolutely right, I've written two short stories of science fiction myself but I actually haven't received any critiques from it yet so it would be really good to hear what you guys have for me. I also write lyrics and music although I would say I'm better in the musical department than the lyrical.
> I might put up one of my short stories after I'm able to post.



As soon as you reach the 10 post mark you will be able to make a thread with your own work.


----------



## Dawson (Sep 12, 2014)

I love sci-fi! 

What's your project about? 8O


----------



## sloonzz (Sep 12, 2014)

Dawson said:


> I love sci-fi!
> 
> What's your project about? 8O


For my planned novel, it's about a post-apocalyptic world where a potential power source goes wrong and the different parts of the world is pitted against each other for a territorial war. It tackles many things like a possible utopia, immortality, rivalry, and war.
As for my short stories, I won't go into detail but I'm a sucker for parallel universes and such.


----------



## Dawson (Sep 12, 2014)

sloonzz said:


> For my planned novel, it's about a post-apocalyptic world where a potential power source goes wrong and the different parts of the world is pitted against each other for a territorial war. It tackles many things like a possible utopia, immortality, rivalry, and war.
> As for my short stories, I won't go into detail but I'm a sucker for parallel universes and such.



Awesome. Definitely up my alley!


----------



## Pandora (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi sloonzz, you have a good plan and a great place to do it. Really sounds like finding yourself in the writing world, enjoy the journey, welcome!


----------

